# Floaters



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Leaving Sportsman early AM Tuesday. Anyone else going to brave the cold. Will be on 68 (Line Breaker):thumbsup:


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ill be out there....leaving tonight


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We are going to head out weds am if front holds off. Good luck to you guys that go tomorrow!


----------



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

*Weather Looks Good*

We will be heading out of Spotrsmans at 11 am today. catch you on 68.

GINJACK


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Just made it back with not a lot to report other than green water and we could have sunk the boat with blackfin. Sorry if anyone tried to get us on the radio it quit working at some point. There where a few other boats out, but the ones we talked to early were having the same luck. Most of the fish we caught were on jigs of all types and we caught the larger blacks chunking until the current picked up. We hit 4 rigs petronis, marlin, ram, and beercan. the petronis was dead, the other 3 were loaded with blacks. Will try to get some pics up later we had one of the camaras take a dip at the marina. Not a good way to end the trip.


----------



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

*Last trip for 2010*

Left Sprtrsmans at 10am Tuesday. Hit a few spots for a try at some snowies. NO LUCK. Arrived Petronius at 4. It was dead accept for the sharks. Spent too much time here then arrived beer can at 9pm. It was popping with blackfin. Kept about a dozen over 10 lbs. All jigging. Chunking just produced shark. Decided to drop two jigs to 150 ft. Two immediate hookups that about unspooled our Torsas. Both resulted in line breaks. With a crew of only three tired and worn we decided at 2am to just drift and take it easy. Back a beer can at daybreak. Completely dead. 8am decided to head back in stop at our favorite grouper hole, since we can't fish it for the 6 months. Could not get a bait to the bottom without getting a snapper. Decided to quit, but one die hard asked for I last drop. Droped two lines and produced two 20 lb redfish.

Got them vented, wind and waves picking up rapidly, high tailed in. Arrived sportsmans 2pm.
Back to the floaters next week if we get another window.

GINJACK


----------



## Covin (Jan 27, 2010)

Left Dauphin Island at 5:30 AM. Couple yellows at the beercan tues mid morning. Went 2 1/2 for 4. One on the troll, one chunking, sharks took the 3rd at the boat. Sharks everywhere. Caught big gag at 252s on way back. Cold ride but calm. Hope weather breaks again soon


----------



## orca3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Where's thoughs pictures little peckerwood.


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Good job Covin.


----------

